# Al Nafees Medical College



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

i want to know about Al Nafees Medical College.
it is ISRA university campus in islamabad.
can any one help me . Is it safe to study from there as ISRA is on no.4 in HEC ranking.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Never heard of it. If it's PMDC recognized then I guess you can call it safe.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Never heard of it. If it's PMDC recognized then I guess you can call it safe.


Yes it is recognized by PMDC. Plz if anyone can help me out ??plz


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

I need help guyz ...plz solve my problem of Al Nafees Medical college (ISRA university IBD. campus)


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes for its recognition for USMLE and PLAB TEST. Plus how old is it also matters. But my personal advice if you have some other better options go for them.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> Yes for its recognition for USMLE and PLAB TEST. Plus how old is it also matters. But my personal advice if you have some other better options go for them.


I want to choose this because its ISRA university IBD. campus and ISRA is on 4 in HEC ranking list


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

But Medical is a different thing here other things matter except for ranking. Like above all your affiliations, Teaching hospital, Teaching facilites, Faculty, Policies and administration, Number of badges passed out and recognitions of the uni.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> But Medical is a different thing here other things matter except for ranking. Like above all your affiliations, Teaching hospital, Teaching facilites, Faculty, Policies and administration, Number of badges passed out and recognitions of the uni.


Thnx...... IMDC will be a good choice(i think so)


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey,
I submitted my form for this college on 3rd of October, one day before the last
date of submission. Test is in well one day and I still haven't been contacted yet
by the college. I tried asking them but no reply. Does anyone here, by any chance,
know's if they dispatch roll# slips or what is their way of contacting?
Help please asap.


----------

